# navionics chip



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Which card do I need for Ohio lakes? I fish the smaller inland lakes with a HB 897c SI. Do I need the platinum or the premium? Would i get that much more out of the extra $50? Navionics does not do a very good job of showing these cards. Thanks


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I purchased the premium chip about a month ago for my lowrance HDS. The platinum has the satellite overlay and the premium does not. Everything else looks the same to me. The satellite overlay looks really slick in the marketing brochures...showing weed beds, shoals, and other shallow water features...but I question the accuracy in real time. I'd like to hear from other platinum users.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I am with you. I would like to hear from someone who has the platinum. Are the extra features hipe or worth it. I guess that the free update for a year helps. As for the overlay, that may be fun but not needed. Maybe someone will add to this post. Thanks.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I purchased the Platnium east chip and posted that I would take some screen shots indoors and upload them so you guys can see the chip in action. I haven't gotten around to it but I'll make it a point seems like once a weeks someone is confused about this as I was too. I finally was at BPS and had the chance to see the chip before deciding on which one I want. Mine is for a lowrance but the charts will be the same or should be. 

BTW- Navionics just made some changes to their website which helps makes things a little clearer.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah I remember your thread kgone but I'm not too sure a couple screen shots would've answered my questions. I'm more interested in how often the satellite images get updated/refreshed on the platinum. I suspect they use the same imagery as say a google maps...i.e. seldom updated. Maybe its somewhere on the navionics site, but I haven't found it.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I wonder if you get the same things on Platinum that you do on premium, but more. In other words, if the 3d is too busy, can you just go back to the simplier 2d. For the extra $50.00 it may be worth the money. Thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Compare- http://www.navionics.com/lakes/compare_products.html

Check out FAQ's and features for premium http://www.navionics.com/lakes/hotmaps_premium.html 

Check out FAQ's and features for platnium 
http://www.navionics.com/lakes/hotmaps_platinum.html

If you have specific questions you can post to their Facebook wall. If you don't have a FB account I'm sure your wife, kids or friend does.

They have userguides- it appears you can turn on and off 3d and overlays of the maps. 

Bird- http://www.navionics.com/pt_qsc_hb.pdf 

Lowrance http://www.navionics.com/Navionics HDS Info.pdf


----------

